# Does anyone feed Bil Jac?



## Ashley Martin (May 8, 2009)

Long ago, we supplemented our dog food with Bil Jac frozen dog food. They really liked it. Don't remember why or when we quit, but that's been at least 8 years ago. Anyway, I saw it in the grocery store today and wanted to ask whether anyone has pros or cons about it.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

my pup's breeder used it. I looked for it when I got home, but my supplier doesn't recommend it. They said the quality is inconsistant and recommended something else. I can ask them again for more specific info next time I stop in.
I had a bag from the breeder and both my dogs LOVE it.


----------



## Ashley Martin (May 8, 2009)

Bil Jac actually has a manufacturing center where I live--it is one of their headquarters. My dogs always loved it; I used it as a training treat during classes. Our current dogs are really happy with Eagle Pack Holistic Select. But, having been out of the loop as far as dog food debates and such are concerned, I'm just wondering if it's okay to use Bil Jac for treats. (I do use another of their products, a liver flavored treat, but it is different from their frozen food.) There are a lot of conflicting opinions, from what I've been able to find through internet searches.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ingredients (Biljac Select) : 

Chicken By-Products (Organs only, Including Chicken Liver), Chicken, Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Egg Product, Salt, Sodium Propionate (a preservative), DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Inositol, BHA (a preservative), Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodine, Sodium Selenite.



By products are scary mystery meats. 
Chicken (not chicken meal) is 70-80% water, which means that the next ingredient corn, actually forms a lot more of the diet than you realize. 
Dried beet pulp is used as a source of fiber in dog food. Lower down in the ingredients list, it's all right. This high up, I think it's simply filler. 
Yeast is ok.
Molasses is basically sugar. Better quality of sugar, but sugar.
Salt. Dogs don't need salt added to their diets. Factory farmed meat is already too high in sodium. Good quality meat has sufficient flavor to attract dogs. Flavor enhancers like salt and sugar are an indicator something is really wrong with the meat in the diet. 
Vitamins, minerals...

Finally, BHA is a carcinogen. 

Dogs love Biljac because it's sweet/salty, kind of like Chips Ahoys or Twix bars (and who doesn't love those?







) . But that doesn't mean it's good for them. You can do better --much better!










You may find this handy: http://www.purelypets.com/articles/whatsinfood.htm

For treats, I use string cheese mostly. But there are lots of quality dog treats that are good quality without all the scary stuff. Merrick dehydrated lamb lung is something I actually buy by the case. The filets break into tiny bits. The beef is fine too, but my kids love the lamb.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/dog_treats_filets.php


----------



## Ashley Martin (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, 3K9Mom--that was the kind of ingredient breakdown I was looking for. 

I, too, use string cheese for a treat. I like being able to portion it into tiny bits (plus, we always have tons of it in the fridge b/c our four non-fur kids love it as well).


----------

